# Maltese and Bolognese Mix



## pup_lov3r

Hello,
I really want a Maltese but I'm on a budget so I found a breeder who listed his Maltese for a low price. Turns out that the Maltese is a mix with the Bolognese. Do you guys think this is a good mix? Should I purchase it? I am a bit scared that it is a mix. Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

What the heck is a Bolognese?


----------



## doctorcathy

http://www.puppyfind.com/profile_bolognese.html


it looks like a bischon. i actually searched google and they had "bischon bolognese". i _really_ dont like how bischon frise look. and your puppy MIGHT look cute as a puppy, MIGHT look cute as an adult, but you're taking chances. try going to a shelter and finding a maltese there if you're on a budget. there's a lady that lives down the street from me who has a maltese (its a little bigger than the average) her name is Fluffy and she looked absolutely ADORABLE and she was already housetrained. and the girl that owns www.animalfair.com has her maltese Lucky and she got Lucky from a shelter. AND...i really like www.mrwinkle.com he was found on the streets. perfectly good dogs too.







you can even find puppies at shelters. 

i'm just saying all this because you have a budget and to get a dog from a breeder is usually pricey. AND if you spend only $50 at the shelter...you'll be saving hundreds and that could go to vet bills, saving account for your baby, grooming, toys, food, cleaning supplies (natures miracle). stuff like that.







i hope my post helps you









i personally wouldnt spend hundreds of dollars on a mixed breed. just because you can find that in the paper for $20, you know? tell us what happens!!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820

In my opionion, I wouldn't get the mix. I have to agree about the shelter thing. A family member rescued their Maltese, and he couldn't be more adorable!


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## Snertsmom

> _Originally posted by pup_lov3r_@Aug 20 2004, 02:43 PM
> *Hello,
> I really want a Maltese but I'm on a budget so I found a breeder who listed his Maltese for a low price. Turns out that the Maltese is a mix with the Bolognese. Do you guys think this is a good mix? Should I purchase it? I am a bit scared that it is a mix. Thanks for your opinions!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7216*


[/QUOTE]


Dear Pup
If you wouldn't mind, maybe you could tell us what area you live in and maybe someone on this forum knows someone that you might get a puppy from... reasonably.








We got our little gal for $300. She weighs 10#, has good eyes that don't run or stain (believe it or not), and she is adorable. 
We didn't buy her for show, only for a companion, so we didn't mind that she was a little bigger. In fact, I feel a little more confident 'rough housing' with a little bigger dog. The tiny ones have such fragile little bones, and I would probably break their leg being 'roudy'. 
She is going on 6yrs. so the prices were less 6 years ago compared to today's prices! 
I know you can spend a fortune or you can spend a little and still no one can Guarantee the health :wacko: of a particular dog. We were just very fortunate.
Good luck


----------



## pup_lov3r

Thank you for everyone's reply! I suppose I shouldn't buy the mix. The cost was $300. I'm trying to look for a maltese on www.puppyfind.com and some of them are $500 but with shipping it would cost more. I can only afford up to $600 so if you guys know any breeders around Los Angeles, California, can you guys tell me? Thank you so much!


----------



## pup_lov3r

What do you guys think of a maltese x shih tzu? around 600$. Is that okay or no?


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Pup- Have you been looking in your classifieds? That is how we found Caesar, he was $400. It was the first time the breeder had listed locally ( 1 hour from where they lived) they usually list out of state. I know prices are higher out there than here, but maybe u can find someone who is more in your price range. I am almost positive they said they delivered the puppys because they wanted to see where their lil' babys were going, so if u could find something like that maybe, in the newspaper? It ended up they lived only 15 minutes from us, so we take Caesar to visit some. We keep in touch through email and I update her on Caesar with pictures. Caesar couldn't have been a better puppy...they socialized him very well, he has no tearstains, he is 7lb at 8 months, so I expect he will be a little bigger, but that's alright with us because he is just a member of the family







, we weren't looking for a show dog. Best of luck! You will be so happy when you do get one of these lil' guys...they really are perfect!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom

Hi pup_lov3r!

I guess I am in the minority here that I have a mixed maltese. My baby is half malt half pom. He was two days short of going to the humane society when I took him from the people who had him. I am in absolute love with my baby! He has a maltese personality and looks 90% like a maltese. You can only see the difference in his ears and the proportion of his body. He is an awesome pup even if he does like to try my patience. 

I guess what I'm saying is that it all depends on what you're looking for. If you're looking for a pup that is 100% maltese then you'll never be completely 100% happy with a mix. I have since having Boom decided that Id like to adopt a larger malt at some point in my life when I can afford it. I don't love Boom any less, I just want a purebreed.

If money is your controlling issue you're going to have to take your time until you find a pup that fits your money issue. Also I would like to mention that getting a pup when you dont have the money to support one isn't fun. I really shouldn't have taken Boom and I sacraficed a lot to make sure he was happy and healthy. What it comes down to is don't just settle on a mix if its not what you want. That could make you very unhappy, and in turn the pup unhappy. 

I hope this made sense and good luck!


----------



## Lilly521

I just was looking at a maltese chihuhaha (sp?) mix today its looked just and a maltese with a few off white marking ...a little more than the normal off white markings on maltese....it was really sweet and around $550 i almost brought it home but i can get a pure maltese for $500 around here if i look around the papers enought, so anyways the point of that is i really dont have a proublem with mixed breeds, but i would seriously reasearch on whatever the maltese is mixed with before getting it because it is possiable your puppy will have more of the other breeds traits than maltese, so if you dog mixed appeals to you just as much as the maltese i would say get the mix but if there are more than a few things about the breed that dont sound like they will work for you keep looking so yeah that was proubly no help at all but hey i tried lol


----------



## pup_lov3r

I really should consider the traits of the mix huh? Thank you so much for your advices! Wish me good luck on finding the perfect puppy! Thank you once again.


----------



## doctorcathy

i live in los angeles (valencia, to be exact). i went to Santa Paula to get sprite and ellie. they were $1,000 and 9 months later we got ellie $1200. they're super adorable. and i see in the paper that another person is selling maltese. i went, they were $500, the puppies were 3 months old, and already bigger than sprite and she was full grown at the time. these dogs were going to be like 15 pounds!!! 

i honestly believe that if you want good quality, you might have to spend $1,000. all these people on this site dont live in los angeles. they're lucky!! lol. they can find great quality for under $1,000. my advice:

save up your money to get a good quality maltese thats expensive, or go to a shelter and save money and get a good,nice looking malt.







good luck!!


----------



## Silverstardust

> _Originally posted by pup_lov3r_@Aug 20 2004, 11:11 PM
> *What do you guys think of a maltese x shih tzu? around 600$. Is that okay or no?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7295*


[/QUOTE]
*Well little pup_lov3r







you seems soo determin to get your self a pup... and maltese seems to be the luv







of your life. But going for mix will not apaise your heart if you luv the maltese that much.







My friend has a maltese+shih tsu mix that she paid $600 canadian 4 years ago. He is a nice little dog but most of his trade is shih tsu not much maltese at all came out of him.







More important his fur matt something awful.  I don't know if it is because of the mix or what but she has her hands full in keeping up with the grooming and the hair never look quite as good as my little maltese.







So going for mix you never quite know what you will be getting.







I would strongly advise you to hold on and find the little furry treasure you soo want.







Don't forget you will have your little friend in furcoat for a long long time to love and sherish so make sure you get what your heart realy pines for.







Patience does pay.







Good luck







Silver&Sheila







*


----------



## mee

i live in Pasadena CA, i couldnt find any "cheap" maltese around the LA area either..most all reputable breeders ask for more than 1000dollars around here..why are they so expensive here??
















maybe you could keep looking at shelters in your area, i know there is a male maltese at the pasadena humane society at the moment, maybe u could go see him if you have the time..
but goodluck finding your perfect puppy!! maltese are great!


----------



## 2happymalts

I was just going to mention the malt at the humane society in Pasadena, sounds like it would be a grea fit. My little Josie is setting on my laptop halfway I try to type, I think she is trying to tell me it is time for some me time for her, better run....I am at her beck and call


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by 2happymalts_@Sep 26 2004, 09:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to mention the malt at the humane society in Pasadena, sounds like it would be a grea fit. My little Josie is setting on my laptop halfway I try to type, I think she is trying to tell me it is time for some me time for her, better run....I am at her beck and call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10056*


[/QUOTE]

i just checked the humane society homepage but the little guy is gone......









theres a "pet of the week" section too showing all the animals that have been adopted,but no little maltese guy there...








i wonder what happened to him...


----------



## Brit'sMom

Dear Original Poster

Do you really want a Maltese or just a cute little dog? It seems like you are anxious to find a lovable pet and that you are not too worried about finding a purbred Maltese (tell me if Im wrong). If in your heart you know you want a Purebred Maltese dog, please just wait. If you are able to spend $600 now, just put that money aside, wait a couple of months and add $400 more and you should be able to find a quality breeder in that area. I used to live in LA and i understand that EVERYTHING is more expensive there lol!


Now, if you just want a lovable pup and will not be dissapointed if you don't get a purebred Maltese, I personally think a mix is GREAT! ( i think im the only one who thinks so lol) I have seen shih-tzu mixed with malt and it was ADORABLE! It looked just like a malt but with a super babydoll face. It was all white with some grayish/black in her ears and she grew to about 6 pounds. I personally had a Shihtzu Poodle and everyone mistook him for a Maltese. Just really look at the two dogs that are being mixed together. Its the same as buying a purebred dog, two purbred Malts can still make a not so cute pup. Go to the breeders house and see what the Shih tzu looks like and what the Malt looks like. If they are both really cute, good personalities ect, look into it! Just remember that you will probably get half and half. So the really smushed in face of a shihtzu will be balanced by the slightly protuded snout of a Maltese. If they both have really good coats that is a plus because your malt will have an extra silky coat that should be great and easy to take care of!


Basically it just depends on the parents, whether you go Purbred or Mixed! I have done both and both of my dogs are perfect to me and I get compliments all the time! I saw A Maltese Poodle at the dog park a couple of days ago and she was SO CUTE!

Good luck, just look at Boom Boom, he is mixed and he is just as cute (hee hee or cuter) as all of our babies here!

PS. oh and mixed breeds are usually a LOT healthier then purbreds


----------

